# Vitamin supplements



## bumbleberry

I've read on a number of posts that people are taking vitamin supplements to ensure that egg quality is better etc and also that their DH/OH are also taking them. 

Can I ask what particular vitamins are being taken? Currently I'm taking Folic Acid, I tried ones suitable for conception but they made me feel really sick so stopped taking them.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## cupcake23

Hi, I've just put a post on my journal about the supplements I'm taking. 

I was taking pregnacare prenatals which did make me feel awful for the first 2 weeks, I found it helped to take them with a big meal and at night, I was ok after that but I had bought magnisium ok monthly cycle supplements, only been using them for the last week, they don't have the required folic acid amount so I'm adding that to my diet with food but I've heard good things about magnisium so thought I would give it a try, I'm also taking omega 3-6-9 supplements, my oh is not taking anything.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ubiquinol is an antioxidant (CoQ10) that is supposed to improve egg quality. Make sure to get ubiquinol, NOT ubiquinone. It's the active form, and it is more expensive.


----------



## dimmu

I took pregnacare conception and DH took the male equivalent, we started taking them a couple of months before TTC. The cycle we conceived I also took soya isoflavones because my cycles were irregular, I don't think SI is recommended if you're regular.


----------



## vix1972

I have been taking COQ10 to improve egg quality for a while now. I saw a consultant in Dec 2012 and the only positive reaction we got from him was the fact we were taking COQ10. I also had a smoothie (any brand) every morning with a teaspoon of wheatgrass powder in it. I also took chinese herbs from a good company in America. I got my BFP two and a half weeks ago at age 43! The consultant in 2012 said it wouldnt happen without IVF and donor eggs!!!


----------



## ms sunshine

I have taken red clover blossom 3 seperate times for 3 or 3 cycles each times and got pregnant first with my son other times have been cps


----------



## CaliDreaming

I take

100 g coq10 (bulk powder form)
1 g l-carnitine (bulk powder form)
prenatal with Omega 3
baby aspirin
iron
gingko biloba liquid extract (not for TTC)

Hubby takes

2 grams L carnitine (bulk powder form)
Vitamin C (2-4 g)
folic acid
zinc

I am pretty regular and last time I tested my egg quality was pretty good, but that was three years ago. I was taking similar supplements at the time. I don't know if they helped but they definitely didn't hurt!

Hubby had poor sperm quality, and after taking Fertilaid for Men, Countboost and Motilityboost for a month, we got a bfp after trying for two years with no hint of a line during that time up to then. Hubby doesn't want to take so many pills this time around, so I have to hope that I've gotten the primary ingredients he needs. These are the ones that are also in Proxeed that urologists normally prescribe, so I hope these are all that's needed.


----------



## CaliDreaming

vix1972 said:


> I have been taking COQ10 to improve egg quality for a while now. I saw a consultant in Dec 2012 and the only positive reaction we got from him was the fact we were taking COQ10. I also had a smoothie (any brand) every morning with a teaspoon of wheatgrass powder in it. I also took chinese herbs from a good company in America. I got my BFP two and a half weeks ago at age 43! The consultant in 2012 said it wouldnt happen without IVF and donor eggs!!!

Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## BhalaDina678

Hi girls , has anyone here tried taking royal jelly ? Maca powder ? Someone mentioned Chinese herbs - is it related to the acupuncture / just your own research? I'm going to add wheatgrass powder supplement for sure .


----------



## TTC74

To get pregnant at 41, I took - 
Prenatal
Omega 3,6,9
Vit B
Vit E (supposed to help with cm) 
Ubiquinol
Maca root
DHEA

Frankly, I think it was the last three that had the biggest impact but who knows.


----------



## cheluzal

TTC74 said:


> To get pregnant at 41, I took -
> Prenatal
> Omega 3,6,9
> Vit B
> Vit E (supposed to help with cm)
> Ubiquinol
> Maca root
> DHEA
> 
> Frankly, I think it was the last three that had the biggest impact but who knows.

I just turned 40 and am TTC my first child. No history of issues but I know time is of the essence.
Started Pregnitude to regulate after stopping BC in January.

Hubs on Concepta and I started Concepta, too.
Will wait a month before checking sperm count with OTC test.


----------



## cheluzal

cheluzal said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> To get pregnant at 41, I took -
> Prenatal
> Omega 3,6,9
> Vit B
> Vit E (supposed to help with cm)
> Ubiquinol
> Maca root
> DHEA
> 
> Frankly, I think it was the last three that had the biggest impact but who knows.
> 
> I just turned 40 and am TTC my first child. No history of issues but I know time is of the essence.
> Started Pregnitude to regulate after stopping BC in January.
> 
> Hubs on Concepta and I started Concepta, too.
> Will wait a month before checking sperm count with OTC test.Click to expand...

UPDATED TO ADD: I stopped Pregnitude. I felt it made my periods super heavy and painful. My fertility bloodwork was not good and I got a referral to an RE.
Before I made the appointment, I tested positive.
I'm 5 weeks this Friday!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Wow awesome news!!! I guess you'll never know if it was due to the Pregnitude, but just goes to show it can't hurt!


----------



## lisap2008

I am taking :
wheatgrass 
Coq10 800mg,
Pqq 20mg,
vitamin D3 5000, 
ubiquinol 100mg
omega 3 2000mg
vitamin E 800iu
vitamin B12 1000iu
royal jelly 1000mg
NAC 600mg
ALA 400mg
geritol complete
3mg folate
Doctors best Serrapeptase enzyme 120,000 spu

DH takes:
Vitamin C 1000mg
Coq10 400mg
vitamin D3 3000iu
zinc 50mg
tamoxifen 20mg


----------



## TTC74

cheluzal - congratulations! I'm back ttc a sibling for my LO. So, I'm back on the ubiquinol, maca, and dhea.


----------



## Mase Girl

I'm taking the following:
DIM
Vitalzym-to keep fibroids at bay
DHEA
CoQ10
Vitex-to normal af after a mc 4 weeks ago
Omega 369
EPO
Maca
folic

Took all these except DHEA/CoQ10 when ttc #1 and conceived in a month (at 36).

I just got my shipment of Fertilaid and Fertile CM, but going to discuss with my Fert Spec about taking them along with the supps i'm already taking, as I think it may be an overload.


----------



## Regin7

Hi! If you take one supplement before embarking on IVF, make it folic acid. When you are pregnant, demand for folic acid shoots up and most diets dont provide enough of it. If you dont have enough, this can affect the development of the nervous system of the foetus. Start taking it at least three months before your IVF treatment, but if you miss a few weeks, dont panic. Just begin as soon as you can. Also try to get it through healthy eating. Folic acid can be found in liver, lentils, asparagus, spinach and kidney beans. Wish you all the best!


----------



## lisap2008

Regin7 said:


> Hi! If you take one supplement before embarking on IVF, make it folic acid. When you are pregnant, demand for folic acid shoots up and most diets dont provide enough of it. If you dont have enough, this can affect the development of the nervous system of the foetus. Start taking it at least three months before your IVF treatment, but if you miss a few weeks, dont panic. Just begin as soon as you can. Also try to get it through healthy eating. Folic acid can be found in liver, lentils, asparagus, spinach and kidney beans. Wish you all the best!

Folate NOT Folic acid, folic acid is the synthetic version of folate and some of us are not able to break it down into folate. Folate is what is found naturally in vegetables and lentils not folic acid. The synthetic folic acid is however added to cereals and breads etc.


----------



## Gracee79

Hello ladies!! 
I am on a natural journey this cycle TTC.. I was dx with PCOS when I was 22 years old. I am now 39 I have been TTC (trying to conceive) for over 12 years now. I finally got my faint BFP (big fat positive (pregnancy test)) in May of last year after a long 199 day cycle. I had no idea I was pregnant. My DH (dear husband) and I decided to loose some weight and we were going to the gym daily, where I lost 30lbs. My AF (Aunt Flo - menstruation/period) had just came back. I always had to jump start my AF (Aunt Flo - menstruation/period) with Provera, so what I did was take some Provera about a week before I started feeling cramps... another week passed and I thought my AF (Aunt Flo - menstruation/period) should have been here by now.. well it hadn't come and Lo and behold I was pregnant. I went in for HCG numbers twice and they were not rising, so ruled chemical. I was just amazed at the fact that I didn't take anything that month but Geritol and a Prenatal with DHA AND GOT A BFP!!!! SO (significant other) then hubby and I were determined to get pregnant again, which I did with the help of IUI-Femara-Menopur-and Pregnyl. The next month!! How exciting right... So I think with my diet and exercise, the geritol and Prenatal w/DHA to jump everything in the right direction, has lead me to believe I can do this without meds AGAIN!! 

Sooooooo...here I am about to embark on my new natural journey (hopefully a short one) and these are the supplements I will be taking:

Geritol

Baby Aspirin

Soy Isoflavones CD 3-7 dosage 120,160,200,200,200

Vit E

Vit C

Zinc

Coq10

Prenatal w/DHA 

Praying for my rainbow this month!!


----------



## want2bamom

lisap2008 said:


> I am taking :
> wheatgrass
> Coq10 800mg,
> Pqq 20mg,
> vitamin D3 5000,
> ubiquinol 100mg
> omega 3 2000mg
> vitamin E 800iu
> vitamin B12 1000iu
> royal jelly 1000mg
> NAC 600mg
> ALA 400mg
> geritol complete
> 3mg folate
> Doctors best Serrapeptase enzyme 120,000 spu
> 
> DH takes:
> Vitamin C 1000mg
> Coq10 400mg
> vitamin D3 3000iu
> zinc 50mg
> tamoxifen 20mg

Is it wheatgrass juice that you take? I was going to try it when I was trying to conceive my daughter 8 years ago but I ended up getting pregnant that month. 

How often do you take it?


----------



## Gracee79

want2bamom said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> I am taking :
> wheatgrass
> Coq10 800mg,
> Pqq 20mg,
> vitamin D3 5000,
> ubiquinol 100mg
> omega 3 2000mg
> vitamin E 800iu
> vitamin B12 1000iu
> royal jelly 1000mg
> NAC 600mg
> ALA 400mg
> geritol complete
> 3mg folate
> Doctors best Serrapeptase enzyme 120,000 spu
> 
> DH takes:
> Vitamin C 1000mg
> Coq10 400mg
> vitamin D3 3000iu
> zinc 50mg
> tamoxifen 20mg
> 
> Is it wheatgrass juice that you take? I was going to try it when I was trying to conceive my daughter 8 years ago but I ended up getting pregnant that month.
> 
> How often do you take it?Click to expand...



What does the wheatgrass do for you?


----------



## Gracee79

I think I just got my BFP today and here is what I did....

If this is my true BFP.. Here is what I did this cycle. I do have PCOS as well...

I took Soy Isoflavones CD (cycle day) 3-7 

Then I started Geritol (tonic) everyday until my BFP (big fat positive (pregnancy test)) (yesterday)

Prenatal vitamin daily (lunch time)

COQ10 daily (around 2-3pm)

Zinc, Magnesium, calcium combo in one vitamin- daily at dinner 

Progesterone starting 5dpo

I ate pineapple core 1dpo-5dpo (even though I only ate it on 4dpo and 5dpo)

I ate Brazil nuts after ovulation (helps aid in implantation)

Drank Pom juice during Ovulation period up until BFP (big fat positive (pregnancy test)) (to thicken uterine lining)


----------



## Deannasmith

Hello everyone,

Its good to know that there are other women like myself who are trying after 35. 

I am 42, and I have been told I am postmenapuasal.


Currently I am taking 800mg a day of CoQ10. Baby Asprin and a whole foods prenatal Vit. and Estrace 6mg a day . 


I have not had a period in over a yr. Is it possible to get pregnant when you dont have your period anymore?


----------



## lisap2008

Gracee79 said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> I am taking :
> wheatgrass
> Coq10 800mg,
> Pqq 20mg,
> vitamin D3 5000,
> ubiquinol 100mg
> omega 3 2000mg
> vitamin E 800iu
> vitamin B12 1000iu
> royal jelly 1000mg
> NAC 600mg
> ALA 400mg
> geritol complete
> 3mg folate
> Doctors best Serrapeptase enzyme 120,000 spu
> 
> DH takes:
> Vitamin C 1000mg
> Coq10 400mg
> vitamin D3 3000iu
> zinc 50mg
> tamoxifen 20mg
> 
> Is it wheatgrass juice that you take? I was going to try it when I was trying to conceive my daughter 8 years ago but I ended up getting pregnant that month.
> 
> How often do you take it?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does the wheatgrass do for you?Click to expand...

Wheatgrass lowers FSH and is overall good for your health and fertility, it also helps alkalize your PH making your body more sperm friendly. I took it in powder form every morning mixed with apple juice.


----------

